# Problème Mail et Yahoo



## Page2 (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

je poste pour la première fois sur ce forum, espère le faire au bon endroit.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de titre plus original à ce billet malgré les 12 messages existants portant le même titre.
Je les ai bien tous parcouru mais aucune des solutions qui y étaient proposées n'a résolu mon problème.

Depuis quelques temps Mail ne rapatrie plus les courriels de mon compte Yahoo (ni ne les expédie).
Mes paramètres sont corrects : nom d'utilisateur (avec et sans yahoo.fr), mot de passe, pop.mail.yahoo.fr connexion SSL, port: 995 et smtp.mail.yahoo.fr, SSL, port: 465 avec authentification. J'ai également essayé avec des .com ou avec les paramètres envoi/réception de mon fai (SFR).
Le transfert Pop est activé sur le compte Yahoo.
Le système est à jour.
J'ai supprimé le compte yahoo dans Mail, l'ai re-créé et obtient en permanence le message d'erreur : "Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur Le serveur «*pop.mail.yahoo.fr*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 995."
Je me suis d'abord tourné vers yahoo qui après moult échanges m'a affirmé que de leur côté tout fonctionnait.
Puis vers le service technique d'Apple qui voulait me faire créer un compte en Imap(?!), inexistant chez yahoo, et qui après plusieurs tentatives de création de compte infructueuses m'a renvoyé vers mon FAI.
J'ai donc contacté SFR qui m'a dit, et c'est bien normal, qu'il ne s'occupait pas d'autres messageries que la sienne.
J'ai enlevé le filtrage de l'envoi de courrier dans l'interface de la box.
J'ai même désactivé le pare-feu..
Le plus curieux est que cela a toujours fonctionné depuis que j'ai mon macbook (1 an) (et malgré une page d'Apple.com/fr qui dit qu'il faut un compte Yahoo Mail Plus) et que, utilisant les mêmes ports (995, 465) mon compte GMX lui est correctement rapatrié.
Alors avant d'entamer une danse chamanique ou de sacrifier un animal malade, je préfère me tourner cers ce forum ou j'ai pioché bon nombre de fois des solutions.
En vous remerciant par avance.
Cordialement,

Page2.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

bonjour
tu as peut etre le fichier de reglage Mail dans ta session  naze

t'as fait les classiques?
par exemple tester sur une autre session
(pas invité)

et ne pas oublier de RE valider ( en ligne chez yahoo) la gestion par logiciel
car pour yahoo une autre session = autre ordi

et s c marche faudra remplacer ca
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist'
--
et à l'avenir  , il est preferable de poster dans un sujet Mail yahoo existant
ca regroupe et evite les redites


----------



## Page2 (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour pascalformac,

merci de ta réponse rapide!

J'ai testé sur une autre session (administrateur) = même problème.
.. j'ai pensé à re-valider le transfert pop chez Yahoo.

J'ai oublié de dire dans mon premier post que j'ai également supprimé Mail puis back-up de Time Machine, puis re-supprimé et clean install à partir du DVD de Snow. (vieux réflexe du switcher que je suis, ai même failli tout formater pour tout réinstaller - 8 ans d'Xp ça conditionne..)

J'ai testé ce matin sur l'ordi d'un collègue avec Thunderbird -> pas de souci
et du coup, j'installe et teste Thunderbird, GyazMail, SeaMonkey, Zdesktop, Eudora sans succès..

Du coup je doute de la défaillance de Mail..
Peut-être le problème vient-il d'ailleurs mais là, je suis incompétent..

Et si c'est le cas, peut-être ma question n'a-t-elle plus sa place dans cette rubrique?

et concernant : " _et à l'avenir , il est preferable de poster dans un sujet Mail yahoo existant
ca regroupe et evite les redites_ " hé ben :rose: désolé, le saurai pour la prochaine fois.

Bonne journée,

Page2.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

Aaaaaaaaah


> J'ai oublié de dire dans mon premier post que j'ai également supprimé Mail puis back-up de Time Machine, puis re-supprimé et clean install à partir du DVD de Snow. (vieux réflexe du switcher que je suis, ai même failli tout formater pour tout réinstaller - 8 ans d'Xp ça conditionne..)


tsssssss

y a des baffes qui se perdent

(  pas facon pensionnat_ old school _pour ainsi dire  , facon obelix et des romains, pif paf)

--
message subliminal

t'es sur mac
t'es sur mac

on ne desinstalle - reinstalle quasi jamais sur mac
( et en plus ici pas sur que ce fut fait proprement)
-
t'aurais du venir poster AVANT tes pavloveries vindoziennes
car c'était peut etre UN fichier à changer

maintenant c'est tout à fait autre chose
( Mail peut etre niqué et mal remis)

et ceci n'exclut pas aussi une autre categorie de cause
de mauvais choix de réglages ou un truc coté yahoo
( les  vaines tentatives avec d'autres logiciels sont un signe)

on est pas sorti de l'auberge
(avec ou sans cervoise)

une maniere radicale , mais propre ( et simple)
serait de Réinstaller TOUT l'OS
( et coup de bol sur SL par defaut ca remet OS ET les comptes)
et APRES, nettoyage et examen

MAIS
 peut etre inutile si par exemple.... yahoo ( ou ton FAI) a changé un réglage de gestion des emails

Cette histoire de ratage AUSSI avec les autres logiciels me ferait pencher pour une affaire de réglage
(je précise je ne suis pas avec un compte yahoo)

--
Tiens d'ailleurs 
histoire de voir si Mail marche
t'as qu'à y configurer un compte annexe non yahoo
genre gmail, ou autres, mais pas hotmail casse-bonbon à régler

edit
et si ca se trouve , en plus t'es en wifi....
A préciser


----------



## Page2 (29 Mars 2010)

:rose::rose::rose::rose: ah ben oui bon ben oui bon ben :rose::rose::rose::rose:

en même temps, j'ai desinstaller à chaque fois avec AppZapper et ré-installer via Pacifist.

bon.. j'dois mériter ma ptite baffe quand même.. :rose:

Alors.. j'ai testé avec mon compte GMX (en ethernet) et.. Mail fonctionne!
et comme ce sont les mêmes ports que Yahoo je me dis que SFR n'est pas en cause, si?

et.. comme je n'ai pas lâché Yahoo j'ai reçu à l'instant une réponse comme quoi tout devrait fonctionner car : " _je vous ai basculé sur un nouveau serveur afin
de résoudre ce problème._ " (service technique dixit)

Bon pour l'instant ça ne marche toujours pas (Mail et Thunderbird = le serveur pop.mail.yahoo.fr ne répond pas) mais Yahoo me conseille d'attendre quelques heures et recommencer, ce que je vais faire avant de formater.. par toutatis..

merci pour ta réponse

++


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

Page2 a dit:


> :rose::rose::rose::rose: ah ben oui bon ben oui bon ben :rose::rose::rose::rose:
> 
> en même temps, j'ai desinstaller à chaque fois avec AppZapper et ré-installer via Pacifist.


alalalala`j'y crois pas...

et taurais pas aussi versé du café sur le clavier? Juste histoire de se detendre
-
tu accumules les betises ! c'est un test? un concours entre potes du nombre de bourdes par semaine?

--


sur mac on n'utilise PAS de desinstalleur generique  
A eviter , se gourre et "éventuellement " utilisable que pour UN type d'outils ( et encore)
les applis qui se desinstallent  en les jetant 
 ce qui fait que , puisqu'on peut les jeter on n'a pas besoin de ce genre de gadget ,il suffit de jeter l'appli!
c'est vaguement utile ( et encore)  pour les très très paresseux , pour nettoyage de fichiers annexes  de ces applis de ce type là
-------

pour tous les autres cas on evite absolument

et JAMAIS sur des applis du DVD pour une raison
le maillage des outils Apple, liens entre applis utilisation de fichiers communs etc

je me demande bien quel souk appzapper a foutu
( je crains le pire)

perso je dirai 
ne PAS utiliser de desinstalleur generique
point barre
( voir au dessus et les dizaines de sujets là dessus ou sujets de réparation suite à l'utilisation inopportune de ce genre de machin)

là je crois que tu devrais reinstaller l'OS
vraiment
parce que Dieu sait ce que appzapper a endommagé ailleurs

( et encore t'as de la chance moonwalker n'est pas dans le coin , lui  il t'aurait baffé sur apzapper ET pacifist, il aime pas pacifist )





> Bon pour l'instant ça ne marche toujours pas (Mail et Thunderbird = le serveur pop.mail.yahoo.fr ne répond pas) mais Yahoo me conseille d'attendre quelques heures et recommencer, ce que je vais faire avant de formater.. par toutatis..


pourquoi pas
mais autre rappel
tu n'as rien à formater

si tu reinstalles ( ce que je recommande)
sur SL c'est TRES simple
tu enclenches une reinstalle et tu attends

A la fin tu retrouves un OS propre ET tes données
il reste alors à faire la mise à jour combinée  , une repartion des autorisations 
et tu as alors un mac en forme

 avec , ici , peut etre encore un souci Mail yahoo) mais un OS et Mail  garantis propres

( bien entendu , par precaution , tu mets d'abord tes sauvegardes externes à jour)


----------



## Page2 (29 Mars 2010)

Ohlala !!  
Bon ben là je crois que j'ai vraiment tout faux !! moi qui pensais agir au mieux..

Merci pour les précisions sur les desinstalleurs génériques - je vais parfaire ma connaissance sur ce sujets en lisant les posts référants -

et merci de m'orienter sur la réinstalle plutôt que sur le formatage (décidément j'ai une belle tête de vainqueur  )

eh oui je débute je débute..

une question cependant, qu'est ce que tu entends par "mettre les sauvegardes externes à jour "?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

ben ne me dis pas qu'en plus tu ne sauvegardes pas?

Quelque soit l'ordi , mac ou pc , ne pas faire de sauvegardes externes c'est risqué

imagine que ton DD  interne vazouille ou même claque

en plus avec mac tu as divers types de sauvegardes possibles ( dont automatiques via Time Machine, dans l'OS) 

et puisque tu "débutes"
1 recitation du mantra
_ j'ai un mac - donc j'agis facon mac_

2- Potasser pour comprendre et acquerir de bonnes habitudes
petite liste en dessous
Allez hop collé en etude
d'ici peu interro et si zero pointé punition : 3 semaines sous Windows 98 
(ahh la joie des BSOD) 

Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
en anglais:
http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## Page2 (29 Mars 2010)

woaou.. :casse:

allez hop, lunettes, lecture..

Je te tiens au jus quand l'OS sera de nouveau clean.

Merci pour ton aide, le temps accordé, les liens  

++

Ps: Windows 98 c'est dur quand même.. tu veux pas que je re-sorte mon Amiga 500 non plus?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

bon allez je suis  sympa 
1 mois sous w NT , tu preferes?

- blague à part 
A mon avis ici il y a combinaison de 3 choses

*un souci lié à youhou
( que perso je ne vois pas comme un service email  assez fiable  mécémoa , taux de pannes /an trop fort, aaaah ce long tunnel en 2009, ls en ont perdu des clients...)

* de l'apprentisorcierie (© moa)
( le mode waa jemetrisevindozadonf donc avé mac toobaigne lédoadanlené )
je dirai plutot en ce cas  _tout bègne_ 

* peut etre aussi des fichiers nazes ( avant les manips)
 
donc perso quoique rien ne t'y oblige à 100%; je te conseille de reinstaller l'OS avec archives ( le mode par defaut sur SL)
c'est facile quasi un clic


----------



## Page2 (29 Mars 2010)

" un souci lié à youhou
( que perso je ne vois pas comme un service email  assez fiable  mécémoa , taux de pannes /an trop fort, aaaah ce long tunnel en 2009, ls en ont perdu des clients...) "


                              -> un conseil quant à un fournisseur mail? <-


parce que GMX, pas tout à fait encore au point, Hotmail (live), comme tu le dis, galère à configurer sous Mail, Gmail, je sais pas j'ai une réticence vis à vis de l'hégémonie Google (mais je ne demande qu'à être convaincu du contraire)
Je suis allé faire un tour sur arobase.org et ai tenté néoliage à 1 roro le mois mais fonctions trop cheap à mon goût.
SFR, je ne pense pas rester chez eux bien longtemps..
@me.com c'est cher et je n'ai pas d'iphone
reste l'achat d'un nom de domaine mais je crois que j'ai assez à potasser sur le mac dans un premier temps..

allez, en attendant, je réinstalle..


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

mais ne change pas !
si tu es content , reste chez youhou !


zotmaiil , j'ai été un de ceux " mé pourkoa les gens utilisent ce _machin_?"
(comme tout le monde j'ai eu ou ai des zotmels)
sauf que depuis la bascule en vindows live c'est de mieux en mieux ( dont ....le disque virtuel gratuit de 25 G )
ca reste assez  cahotique chez certains macusers coté tchatt ou intégration dans Mail
(j'y reviendrai)

gmail
A mes yeux le meilleur et tonnes d'options bien pensées
oui c'est hé j'ai Monique,  en passant que je sache  hotmel (ou autre) c'est pas un webmail filiale de bisounoursland
la konnerie gmailienne : leur option buzz  une sorte de fessebook
(que je te conseille de ne pas activer du tout d'entrée, ou après en avoir bien mesurer la fonction et facon de faire)
pour le reste rien à dire, ca marche , peu de pannes et jamais longues

recoltes d'autres comptes pop ( dont hotmail ou yahoo)   ,protocoles  pop imap , et tonnes d'autres trucs,  suite en ligne collaborative , videoconf etc etc etc
 le meilleur antispam que j'ai vu( et j'en ai vu des tonnes)
j'ai ZERO spam dans Mail, rien
etc etc
( tonnes de fils tutos , sites ou blogs d'astuces )


----------



## Page2 (30 Mars 2010)

oui, en effet.

Quant à "_ui c'est hé j'ai Monique,*( hihi !)* en passant que je sache hotmel (ou autre) c'est pas un webmail filiale de bisounoursland_ " oh non, je ne me fais aucune illusion..

Alors, j'ai réinstallé (quand même c'est très bon Mac - récupérer son compte, ses docs  ), téléchargé la mise à jour combinée, réparé les permissions, virer AppZapper -> hop, OS tout clean !
Mail fonctionne avec d'autres comptes et toujours pas avec Yahoo (Thunderbird non plus..), donc le problème vient ne vient pas de l'appli mais d'ailleurs..

J'ai relancé le service technique de Yahoo, vais continuer de voir avec eux, et sfr..

Donc concernant ce post  -> *Problème Résolu* <- je pense?

Merci pascalformac pour ton aide, tes conseils 
Je te souhaite une bonne journée.

A la revoyure !! 
(pas trop tôt j'espère..)

Page2@padawan-empirique


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

Page2 a dit:


> J'ai relancé le service technique de Yahoo, vais continuer de voir avec eux, et sfr..


A vue de nez c'est eux
 leur reponse "_j'vous change de serveur _"est un signe que_ "y a  sans doute kekechoz"_
 sinon ils auraient dit _Mais Môssieur sachet que nos services sont excell et lents_"

d'ailleurs en attendant tu peux gerer ton compte via gmail dans Mail
qui te rapatrie leurs messages
( et le smtp gmail  dans Mail se charge de l'envoi)

ou comme déjà dit *si* tu es en oui phi, un port ( de l'angoisse comme disait Lauren Bacall ) pas pris en charge quelque part entre le mac et yahoo



> Page2@padawan-empirique


ca a failli etre _en pire, hic

_


----------



## boddy (30 Mars 2010)

Page2 a dit:


> Mes paramètres sont corrects : nom d'utilisateur (avec et sans yahoo.fr), mot de passe, pop.mail.yahoo.fr connexion SSL, port: 995 et smtp.mail.yahoo.fr, SSL, port: 465 avec authentification. J'ai également essayé avec des .com ou avec les paramètres envoi/réception de mon fai (SFR).
> Le transfert Pop est activé sur le compte Yahoo.





Contrairement à Pascalformac coucou j'ai un compte Yahoo qui fonctionne avec Mail.
Il me semble que tes paramètres ne sont pas tout à fait exacts : regarde les copies d'écran ci-jointes.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

aahh c'est donc le SSL coché en réglage pop  qui fait bloquer


----------



## boddy (30 Mars 2010)

Yes, et il faut prendre "réglage par défaut" sans préciser de port


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

et histoire de mettre les pieds dans le plat ( en argent)
à sa décharge ( municipale) la FAQ yahoo dit de mettre le SSL en pop 
( mais bon yahoo et mac...)


----------



## Page2 (30 Mars 2010)

Bonjour Boddy,

malgré le décochage du SSL et le "port par défaut" (pour le smtp donc), je reçois 
"Le serveur «*smtp.mail.yahoo.fr*» a refusé une connexion sur les ports par défaut." 

-car (pour pascalformac) la première capture d'écran montre la config des ports pour "smtp", la seconde pour "pop"-

et de toute façon, toujours pour la réception
"Le serveur «*pop.mail.yahoo.fr*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 995." (avec ou sans 'est-ce est-ce elle?')  -ah ben oui je débute aussi dans le jeu de mots-

merci tout de même.

and i still confirm that i use an *ethernet* connection.

edit: Yahoo vient de se lancer dans une "série d'analyses" .. wait & see..


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

Page2 a dit:


> edit: Yahoo vient de se lancer dans une "série d'analyses" .. wait & see..


Ah ouais 
comme au moment des grosses chamailleries dans le conseil d'administration
( quand yahoo a failli se dissoudre dans le vortex es absorption - fusion destruction ,  le tout fait amicalement par un raider bienveillant  bien sûr)


----------



## boddy (31 Mars 2010)

Pour compléter (si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...)

Dans la capture où l'on voit "Serveur d'envoi SMTP" il est très important d'obtenir "smtp.mail.yahoo.fr:tonnom@yahoo.fr". C'est ce que tu obtiens quand tu fais un compte et que Yahoo cherche à t'identifier.

Bon, je crois que j'ai fait toutes les captures qui concernent une création de compte, mais je serais toi je recommencerais de zéro pour être sûr d'avoir tous les paramètres justes


----------



## Page2 (31 Mars 2010)

"_Bon, je crois que j'ai fait toutes les captures qui concernent une création de compte_"

effectivement,   merci à toi, mais malgré des reprises à zéro répétées et toutes les configurations possibles et imaginables, ça ne marche toujours pas..

et même avec Thunderbird fraîchement mis à jour (3.0.4) le serveur refuse la connexion..

Je me prépare doucement à faire le deuil de mon cher Yahoo  
pas de réponses de leur côté pour l'instant..

Pascalformac, la fusion Yahoo-Microsoft en 2008? (un raider bienveilant  , presque un pléonasme..)


----------



## boddy (31 Mars 2010)

Remarque, tu n'es pas obligé de passer par Mail pour utiliser Yahoo 

Yahoo Messenger fonctionne très bien sur Mac. Tu seras averti dès qu'un mail arrive et tu ouvriras ta boîte mail dans le navigateur de ton choix tout comme avec Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2010)

Page2 a dit:


> "_Bon, je crois que j'ai fait toutes les captures qui concernent une création de compte_"
> 
> effectivement,   merci à toi, mais malgré des reprises à zéro répétées et toutes les configurations possibles et imaginables, ça ne marche toujours pas..
> 
> ...


peut etre REcliquer option gestion pop dans le compte en ligne
soit c'est erreur yahoo
soit tu fais la même bourde sur tous les règlages

et au pire tu fais relever par un autre compte intégré dans un logiciel sur ton mac
hotmail le fait gmail le fait et d'autres( ca permettrait aussi de voir si le serveur vazouille)


----------



## Page2 (1 Avril 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Remarque, tu n'es pas obligé de passer par Mail pour utiliser Yahoo
> 
> Yahoo Messenger fonctionne très bien sur Mac. Tu seras averti dès qu'un mail arrive et tu ouvriras ta boîte mail dans le navigateur de ton choix tout comme avec Mail.



Oui, en effet, mais Messenger n'a que peu d'utilité pour moi. J'ai du me servir du tchat deux fois en 5 ans via la messagerie en ligne et il ne m'avertirait que de la venue de nouveaux messages.
Mail me permettait de rapatrier les courriels sur mon DD (pouvoir les consulter hors-ligne et puis, on ne sait jamais, pour les mails "administratifs".. malgré le stockage illimité de YOUYOU!), créer des alarmes Ical d'un clic, ajouter au carnet d'adresse, importation/rapatriement des pièces-jointes plus rapide.. Bon, toutes choses que je peux faire en trois clics de plus c'est vrai mais c'est important pour moi de pouvoir rapatrier.

Merci tout de même.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h43 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> peut etre REcliquer option gestion pop dans le compte en ligne
> soit c'est erreur yahoo
> soit tu fais la même bourde sur tous les règlages
> 
> ...



Je dois en être à mon 43° re-clicage, 67° re-création de comptes (je re-vérifie les paramètres à chaque fois, tellement que je commence à les réciter en dormant)

Et effectivement, Gmx me rapatrie (via son Mail-collector) mes comptes (Yahoo, SFR..) et je rapatrie Gmx sur Mail sans souci, donc oui y'a toujours moyen de moyenner (mais je n'aime pas quand ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça devrait fonctionner) et ça semble dire que le serveur Yahoo fonctionne donc?

J'attends toujours qu'ils me fassent un signe..


----------



## AikiMac (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour (ou bonsoir),

J'ai moi aussi des problêmes de récupération de mes messages du compte yahoo avec Mail, et ce depuis hier. Pourtant, je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec mes réglages actuels de Mail. 

Ce genre de souci est plutôt l'apanage du serveur Free... Ou Hotmail... Par contre c'est vrai qu'avec Gmail c'est au poil  

Perso, je voterais pour un souci de serveur Youhou !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (3 Avril 2010)

ouaip, idem chez moi, j'ai souvent ces jours-ci le petit signal  d'alerte sur mes comptes yahoo dans Mail, mais en insistant un peu, ça finit par charger..


----------



## AikiMac (3 Avril 2010)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ... j'ai souvent ces jours-ci le petit signal  d'alerte sur mes comptes yahoo dans Mail, mais en insistant un peu, ça finit par charger..



Tout pareil... Un petit coup de "Relever" et... Ooooohh... Ca relève  !
Mais le petit signal d'alerte, comme tu l'appelles, revient à la charge


----------



## applejuice (4 Avril 2010)

même problème depuis quelques temps


----------



## applejuice (4 Avril 2010)

bon j'ai réussi à résoudre le problème en décochant "Utiliser SSL" dans Avancé du Compte.


----------



## AikiMac (6 Avril 2010)

applejuice a dit:


> bon j'ai réussi à résoudre le problème en décochant "Utiliser SSL" dans Avancé du Compte.



Effectivement...
Mais apparemment, depuis peu, il faut en plus que l'identifiant soit suivi du nom de domaine. En somme, ton identifiant c'est ton adresse Yahoo complète


----------



## boddy (6 Avril 2010)

AikiMac a dit:


> Effectivement...
> Mais apparemment, depuis peu, il faut en plus que l'identifiant soit suivi du nom de domaine. En somme, ton identifiant c'est ton adresse Yahoo complète



Ça, on le voyait dans mes captures d'écran


----------



## AikiMac (6 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est vrai... mais au cas où il n'avait pas fait gaffe (comme moi d'ailleurs...!! :rose






Sorry


----------



## Page2 (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

n'attendant plus après une réponse de Yahoo, et après consultation des liens donnés par pascalformac plus haut, j'ai décidé de dissoudre l'assemblée nationale..euh non.. de ré-installer (après formatage) SL.

et depuis.. ça re-marche!! avec Mail, avec Thunderbird, Zimbra.. et même avec ma soeur, c'est dire..

Il s'avère que, pendant cette opération (!!), Yahoo m'a répondu. (qu'ils avaient effectué les opérations nécessaires au bon fonctionnement patali patala..)

Donc je ne sais pas vraiment d'où venait le souci.. (même si je pense que la réinstalle a fait grand bien après les "sales" manips de ma part -windaube ou la force de l'habitude-)

Seul ombre au tableau, le SMTP fonctionne avec le serveur en .com et pas .fr comme avant.. mais du moment que ça fonctionne..
et le serveur pop n'accepte pas l'authentification sécurisée alors qu'avant ma déconvenue oui - mais gère bien le SSL donc..-

Merci à tous pour votre aide et avec un peu de retard : bonnes pâques!


----------

